
Drake: robotics planning, control and analysis toolbox - fitzwatermellow
https://github.com/RobotLocomotion/drake/wiki
======
Isamu
Curious if anyone else is currently taking the class (Underactuated Robotics,
Russ Tedrake @MIT), or has taken it previously? Through edX or at MIT? Any
comments?

I have not completed it (on edX, and not sure if I will due to constraints on
my time) but I think I would recommend it.

Also: Russ says they are running Drake (in MATLAB) directly on their Atlas
robot (an android robot from Boston Dynamics, now owned by Google.) As they
say, this is borderline crazy but seems to work and allows them to make rapid
changes to their control code. If I recall correctly he said their control
loop was in excess of 300 cycles per second, is this right?

Anybody out their want to comment on this or chime in with a comparison to
another robot control system?

~~~
kaik
I took this class last Fall at MIT and it's really really good. I would
recommend it to anyone interested in this topic.

Also it's great that all their code is open source. It's amazing what they can
achieve with trajectory optimization.

I was also impressed that they were able to run MATLAB code live. Although to
be fair, they are calling efficient commercial solvers implemented in C++ or
other languages under the hood.

